# [HELP] unlock alcatel idol 4s T-Mobile



## rjcs123 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi.

Someone will know how to unlock Alcatel idol 4s Windows from T-mobile?

I not have T-Mobile Account. i do not live in US.  I called T-Mobile but they ask for an account to be able  to unlock this cellphone.

Can it be unlocked through a service or Software?

Thanks and Regards!


----------



## nate0 (Jun 3, 2017)

There are sim unlocking/network unlocking services.  I am aware of a good one for Lumias, but have not had luck on the IDOL4s yet.  Maybe someone can give a suggestion of a valid one they used more recently...


----------



## rjcs123 (Jun 4, 2017)

nate0 said:


> There are sim unlocking/network unlocking services.  I am aware of a good one for Lumias, but have not had luck on the IDOL4s yet.  Maybe someone can give a suggestion of a valid one they used more recently...

Click to collapse



Yes, I have contacted several services but none to result, one that you recommend me?


----------



## nate0 (Jun 4, 2017)

I have only tried one that says they will do it, but it resulted in no service provided thus far.  I have since put in a dispute/claim with paypal.  The order still says in progress when I check the site. It has been that way since 5/28.  So maybe their turnaround is much longer than what is advertised.  No communication from them at all too. So at this point I have not one to recommend.


----------



## rjcs123 (Jun 5, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I have only tried one that says they will do it, but it resulted in no service provided thus far.  I have since put in a dispute/claim with paypal.  The order still says in progress when I check the site. It has been that way since 5/28.  So maybe their turnaround is much longer than what is advertised.  No communication from them at all too. So at this point I have not one to recommend.

Click to collapse



ok. what is this site? you live in US? why not use t-mobile unlock service?  they only ask for an account


----------



## nate0 (Jun 5, 2017)

I do not use T-Mobile service, much like your self.  I had a situation where Alcatel in an attempt to replace my last Idol 4s mailed me the T-Mobile locked model instead of what I sent in which was the unlocked model.  The only site I found when looking for a whole day was simunlock.com, they say they support unlocking it and let you fill the form out on the site with the information required.


----------



## rjcs123 (Jun 6, 2017)

nate0 said:


> I do not use T-Mobile service, much like your self.  I had a situation where Alcatel in an attempt to replace my last Idol 4s mailed me the T-Mobile locked model instead of what I sent in which was the unlocked model.  The only site I found when looking for a whole day was simunlock.com, they say they support unlocking it and let you fill the form out on the site with the information required.

Click to collapse



I have a request in simunlock but I do not trust much in this site, although the code costs little there is no response by the site. The request is made on 06/03/17, do you have any idea to unlock it? regards


----------



## nate0 (Jun 7, 2017)

rjcs123 said:


> I have a request in simunlock but I do not trust much in this site, although the code costs little there is no response by the site. The request is made on 06/03/17, do you have any idea to unlock it? regards

Click to collapse



Good luck. Like I said above that's the only one I found but I did not recommend it.  I only pasted it for you since you requested anyway.  I have submitted a claim via PayPal for my order a couple days ago.


----------



## rjcs123 (Jun 7, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Good luck. Like I said above that's the only one I found but I did not recommend it.  I only pasted it for you since you requested anyway.  I have submitted a claim via PayPal for my order a couple days ago.

Click to collapse



Yes, the site seems false, if there are more sites like unlockonline, anyway, in every site that asks me the provider id, but neither the device nor the box appear. Thanks


----------



## nate0 (Jun 7, 2017)

The provider ID is on the sticker that was on the back of the phone.


----------



## rjcs123 (Jun 10, 2017)

nate0 said:


> The provider ID is on the sticker that was on the back of the phone.

Click to collapse



When I bought the phone I did not have the sticker. I found a page where you enter the imei and it shows the model, the brand and the provider id. I do not know exactly if the provider ID that shows is the correct one, in your case could you give me an example of the provider id of your alcatel? Since as I tell you, mine does not bring the sticker


----------



## nate0 (Jun 10, 2017)

@rjcs123 
This was the provider ID on the sticker for the T-Mobile variant Alcatel mistakenly sent me. 6071w-2btbus7


----------



## rjcs123 (Jun 10, 2017)

@nate0 is the same provider id that throws me the page = 6071W-2BTBUS7-1, model = Alcatel 4S Pro TMO


----------



## nate0 (Jun 10, 2017)

rjcs123 said:


> @nate0 is the same provider id that throws me the page = 6071W-2BTBUS7-1, model = Alcatel 4S Pro TMO

Click to collapse



Are you making progress?


----------



## nate0 (Jun 13, 2017)

Someone on Windows Central sent me a message on a work around way they used to unlock this model.  Below I summarized it.

A workaround for the unlock code:
A for sure way is to have T-Mobile to unlock it. But you need service with them to get the unlock code while having nothing owed on the phone or account.  Call them and ask for the cheapest prepaid plan for one month, so that you can get the unlock code? He ordered a $5.99 sim card with 30 minutes and 30 text messages he used that for a few days so the IMEI can show as active in their database.  I will follow up with him to see if he did in fact unlock it already.

UPDATE: Turns out T-Mobile was not telling the truth and needed more from his account then they lead on.  So he canceled that method.  T-Mobile did however share a unlocking site for him to consider, which is strange.  But I guess they were doing what they could to provide customer satisfaction.


----------



## aleunge (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm also interested in finding a way to unlock my Alcatel 4S Windows.  I sent my unlocked phone in for earpiece repairs and they sent it back to me SIM locked with a new IMEI.  I have no clue why such a repair requires a new IMEI and relocking back to TMO (the device is the same, perhaps system board change?).  I even left a note that the phone is unlocked and I need it to remain unlocked after the repairs.  Now I'm stuck.  I'm not with TMO and have no way to unlock it.

My first Alcatel phone and I don't even get to use it.


----------



## darkbreed (Jul 16, 2017)

Tried to get TMobile to provide the code for 2 months before I switched, they repeatedly said it was requested, never received it.
Could not find any vendors that could provide the code.  
Contacted Alcatel and they said only Tmobile had the unlock codes.
Gave up and bought a 650, but will most likely switch to iOS when it breaks.  Apps are disappearing daily and W10M is god awful slow.  Sad really!!!!!


----------



## nate0 (Jul 18, 2017)

aleunge said:


> I'm also interested in finding a way to unlock my Alcatel 4S Windows.  I sent my unlocked phone in for earpiece repairs and they sent it back to me SIM locked with a new IMEI.  I have no clue why such a repair requires a new IMEI and relocking back to TMO (the device is the same, perhaps system board change?).  I even left a note that the phone is unlocked and I need it to remain unlocked after the repairs.  Now I'm stuck.  I'm not with TMO and have no way to unlock it.
> 
> My first Alcatel phone and I don't even get to use it.

Click to collapse



Alcatel has been a pain in the neack honestly...FFU is still broken for the open market model.  Probably why they feel they have to send out T-Mobile units not realizing they are locked to the T-Mobile network...lol


----------



## aleunge (Aug 15, 2017)

UPDATE: after speaking to a few support reps, one finally figured out what happened, that some of us were screwed over getting a phone we can't use.  Got a prepaid shipping label and returned it.  Now I have a brand new in box open market version with VR headset and everything (I already have one but I'm not complaining).  I'm satisfied for now.  Just worried the next time the speaker blows and I have to send it in for service again...


----------



## Layton4270 (Sep 29, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Someone on Windows Central sent me a message on a work around way they used to unlock this model.  Below I summarized it.
> 
> A workaround for the unlock code:
> A for sure way is to have T-Mobile to unlock it. But you need service with them to get the unlock code while having nothing owed on the phone or account.  Call them and ask for the cheapest prepaid plan for one month, so that you can get the unlock code? He ordered a $5.99 sim card with 30 minutes and 30 text messages he used that for a few days so the IMEI can show as active in their database.  I will follow up with him to see if he did in fact unlock it already.
> ...

Click to collapse



Has there been any further progress? I would be interested to know which unlock site TMO recommended. I have tried 3 sites in total and received 2 refunds so far. I was able to get an unlock code using an Android app on another phone, but I just receive the message "incorrect code" when I input on the Idol 4s.


----------



## nate0 (Sep 30, 2017)

Layton4270 said:


> Has there been any further progress? I would be interested to know which unlock site TMO recommended. I have tried 3 sites in total and received 2 refunds so far. I was able to get an unlock code using an Android app on another phone, but I just receive the message "incorrect code" when I input on the Idol 4s.

Click to collapse



Not from my end.  You might find someone with an ATF box or other jtag hw that could do it I suppose. I had a t-mobile branded model sent directly from Alcatel by mistake.  They replaced my unlocked model with a sim locked one by accident. I complained and an upper level manager called me back the same day with an unlock code.  Sounds lame but that is the only method that has worked for me so far.


----------



## Layton4270 (Sep 30, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Not from my end. You might find someone with an ATF box or other jtag hw that could do it I suppose. I had a t-mobile branded model sent directly from Alcatel by mistake. They replaced my unlocked model with a sim locked one by accident. I complained and an upper level manager called me back the same day with an unlock code. Sounds lame but that is the only method that has worked for me so far.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, that might be worth a shot. I'll give it a try during the week and report back on my results.


----------



## Layton4270 (Oct 12, 2017)

nate0 said:


> Not from my end. You might find someone with an ATF box or other jtag hw that could do it I suppose. I had a t-mobile branded model sent directly from Alcatel by mistake. They replaced my unlocked model with a sim locked one by accident. I complained and an upper level manager called me back the same day with an unlock code. Sounds lame but that is the only method that has worked for me so far.

Click to collapse



Ok, so I called T-Mobile, spoke to a representative who advised that they can't request an unlock code without a T-Mobile account. I asked to speak to a supervisor, he gave me the same story only this time provided me with an unlock website to try. I've registered with the site, just waiting to hear if they are able to unlock the device or not.

Anyone else had any success yet?


----------



## rhyme4u12 (Nov 17, 2017)

Layton4270 said:


> Ok, so I called T-Mobile, spoke to a representative who advised that they can't request an unlock code without a T-Mobile account. I asked to speak to a supervisor, he gave me the same story only this time provided me with an unlock website to try. I've registered with the site, just waiting to hear if they are able to unlock the device or not.
> 
> Anyone else had any success yet?

Click to collapse



Were you able to get it unlocked?


----------



## Layton4270 (Nov 17, 2017)

Still no luck. The site they quoted sent me a code that didn't work. I got zero response from the site for a refund so resolved it through PayPal dispute. I've pretty much given up.


----------



## instructor2 (Nov 27, 2017)

i need to unlock a few devices aswell. please if someone can guide how to unlock this phone .... thanks


----------



## nanamenah (Jul 14, 2018)

Did anyone manage to unlock this device yet? Please help??


----------



## nate0 (Jul 15, 2018)

aleunge said:


> I'm also interested in finding a way to unlock my Alcatel 4S Windows.  I sent my unlocked phone in for earpiece repairs and they sent it back to me SIM locked with a new IMEI.  I have no clue why such a repair requires a new IMEI and relocking back to TMO (the device is the same, perhaps system board change?).  I even left a note that the phone is unlocked and I need it to remain unlocked after the repairs.  Now I'm stuck.  I'm not with TMO and have no way to unlock it.
> 
> My first Alcatel phone and I don't even get to use it.

Click to collapse



This is unfortunately a known issue with them.  If this happens escalate internally to Alcatel support.  They have to fix this.  I had that happen once and had to get a senior person on the line and explain the entire issue issue.  Shortly after he emailed the unlock code.


----------



## aleunge (Jul 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> This is unfortunately a known issue with them.  If this happens escalate internally to Alcatel support.  They have to fix this.  I had that happen once and had to get a senior person on the line and explain the entire issue issue.  Shortly after he emailed the unlock code.

Click to collapse



Thanks for that. But I already posted a follow up a few postings before you, saying I got a rep to deal with it. Sent me a return box and got an unlocked version soon after. 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73407706&postcount=19


----------



## nate0 (Jul 15, 2018)

aleunge said:


> Thanks for that. But I already posted a follow up a few postings before you, saying I got a rep to deal with it. Sent me a return box and got an unlocked version soon after.
> 
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=73407706&postcount=19

Click to collapse



Ya I had seen that too.  At least we know too it's possible for Alcatel themselves to get the unlock code if it comes down to a mistake on their part.


----------



## nanamenah (Jul 15, 2018)

nate0 said:


> Ya I had seen that too.  At least we know too it's possible for Alcatel themselves to get the unlock code if it comes down to a mistake on their part.

Click to collapse



So did anyone find a way to unlock this yet. I have tried about 5 different unlocking services and they have all come back with a refund?


----------



## nate0 (Jul 15, 2018)

nanamenah said:


> So did anyone find a way to unlock this yet. I have tried about 5 different unlocking services and they have all come back with a refund?

Click to collapse



On my end only through Alcatel or T-Mobile.


----------

